# Canned cat food?



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Is this OK to feed? Herisson currently eats Wellness Indoor and the NB Green Pea & Duck kibbles. I gave him a baby spoonful last night and he loves it. If wet food is OK, what ratios of fat, protein and so on do I look for? 

Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diets Duck & Green Pea Formula Canned Cat Food

Duck, Duck Broth, Duck Liver, Pea Flour, Duck Meal, Pea Protein, Salmon Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Guar Gum, Potasium Chloride, Taurine, Sodium Chloride, Flaxseed, Dried Cranberries, Yucca Schidigera, Carrageenan, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin Supplement, Sodium Selenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Pantothenate, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Vitamin A Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement

Crude Protein 9.0% minimum, Crude Fat 5.0% minimum, Crude Fiber 1.0% maximum, Moisture 78% maximum, Taurine 0.05% minimum, Magnesium 0.025% maximum.

Thanks!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Canned cat food is a great treat or supplement. Because most of it is water, I don't really look at the analysis- just the ingredients. As long as there aren't anything nasty on the list it's fine.  

Inky especially likes the NB and Wellness Kitten canned foods.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I posted a similar question a while ago. I remember someone commenting though that while a good treat, canned (ie. wet) food can be hard on the digestion. It was recommended to feed it as a treat, or main food only if the hedgie can't eat hard foods.

I'd quote the post but can't seem to find it...


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

It's just for a snack. He loves his kibble. 

Thank you!


----------

